# Feeling of pressure "down below"



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 

I have been a little worried over the last couple of days as i have been having a lot of pressure "down below" i am 22 weeks pregnant and wonder if this is normal at this stage?
I also seem to need to pass urine allot over the last few days even when my bladder is no where near full.Is this normal?
I am going to phone my midwife on Monday,but just wondered if you could give me any advice,It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Gb x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be that your baby has got itself nicely settled along the bottom of the uterus, and this is feeling heavy for you.  However, it also sounds like you might have a urine infection aswell, so make an appointment to see your gp on Monday, and they can test your urine and check

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin

Thanks very much for your reply.

I was thinking maybe the baby was lying quite low in my uterus as i get lots of kicks down there!

I will phone doctors on Monday & get my urine checked.

Thanks again!

G xx


----------

